# EEA family permit and EEA national registration number question



## NatXotic (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello and thank you in advance reading through my question.

I am EEA national (German), while my wife is not. We are married for almost 2 years and are living together for close to three years. We both live currently in Singapore. Now I took on a job in London, UK. I have a signed contract copy from my future employer with start date, period, salary etc.
I want to bring my wife right along with me when I start working in London. I know that we have to fill out the EEA family permit form for her and provide a whole list of documents proofing that our marriage is legit. In one section of the form we are being asked about the EEA national registration number. I am not quite sure if we really need that, or if I can get that if I am not yet living and working in the UK.

Does anybody of you have any information about that? Do we need the EEA national registration number? And can I get it without living in the UK?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Fowler (Aug 23, 2014)

If you dont have one you just leave it blank. Also you only have to provide marriage certificate and non EU passport plus copy of EU passport for the application.


----------



## NatXotic (Aug 24, 2014)

Fowler said:


> If you dont have one you just leave it blank. Also you only have to provide marriage certificate and non EU passport plus copy of EU passport for the application.


Thanks Fowler,
sounds easy. Though it looks like that the VAF5 form is a total of 14 pages long and we need t submit it online. Most sections are now green for us and ready to go. But a few are just very confusing.

a) Residential address in the UK: We have none as we will move end of the year. I get 2 weeks paid accommodation by the new company, which should give us enough time to find something suitable in London. But I have no residential address.

b) Financial status of my wife: also confusing, at one point they ask if I support her and then they ask for the costs of her plane ticket, how much money she has and what she thinks she needs living in London. If I support her, what does that matter? And how about our joint accounts? 

Is it okay to leave some sections just blank and provide all the information where we are unclear in the additional information box and write something up in a cover letter?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

NatXotic said:


> Thanks Fowler,
> sounds easy. Though it looks like that the VAF5 form is a total of 14 pages long and we need t submit it online. Most sections are now green for us and ready to go. But a few are just very confusing.
> 
> a) Residential address in the UK: We have none as we will move end of the year. I get 2 weeks paid accommodation by the new company, which should give us enough time to find something suitable in London. But I have no residential address.
> ...


I think your marriage certificate has to have a notarised translation to English, if it does not have this already.


----------



## NatXotic (Aug 24, 2014)

fergie said:


> I think your marriage certificate has to have a notarised translation to English, if it does not have this already.


Yep, got that. actually it's already in english and even has the stamp of the foreign ministry that it's a valid document. (married in Singapore)
Marriage is also registered in both our countries (Germany and Philippines)


----------



## Fowler (Aug 23, 2014)

NatXotic said:


> Thanks Fowler,
> sounds easy. Though it looks like that the VAF5 form is a total of 14 pages long and we need t submit it online. Most sections are now green for us and ready to go. But a few are just very confusing.
> 
> a) Residential address in the UK: We have none as we will move end of the year. I get 2 weeks paid accommodation by the new company, which should give us enough time to find something suitable in London. But I have no residential address.
> ...


For residential address - just put to "to be determined"

Any financial questions - just put (if it allows) "Not applicable under the EU Directive"

The only information they can ask for an application for a visa for an NON Eu Family Member is proof of relationship i.e. marriage certificate along with your id's i.e. passports (just copy for EU Citizen) - and IF the Eu is already in the UK exercising treaty rights then proof of that. 

The application form is a joke and far too intrusive - compare it with the Schengen Application form which makes it perfectly clear what is expected for a visa for the family member of an EU Citizen.

In your cover letter make it clear that you (the EU) are travelling to the UK to exercise your Treaty Rights as per the EU Directive and you wish your wife to accompany (or join) you.


----------



## NatXotic (Aug 24, 2014)

Fowler said:


> For residential address - just put to "to be determined"
> 
> Any financial questions - just put (if it allows) "Not applicable under the EU Directive"
> 
> ...


Thank you.
That helps. We'll try. How long does the process usually take? Is there a way to fast track it? Say pay a fee for getting it back within a week?


----------



## Fowler (Aug 23, 2014)

NatXotic said:


> Thank you.
> That helps. We'll try. How long does the process usually take? Is there a way to fast track it? Say pay a fee for getting it back within a week?


All applications for a visa for an EU Family member should be processed quickly and free of charge.

The average for the EEA FP is 15 days - it can be quicker. Under the EU Commission Guidelines then anything over 4 weeks is considered unreasonable.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just be careful with going the "EU directive" route for the EEA family permit. As you probably already know, the UK has a tendency to opt out of a number of EU rules and directives. 

If you have been told by the Immigration Office to fill out a particular form, it's probably best to do so simply but honestly. For example, for the question on residential address, it sounds like your employer is handling your relocation, so I'd just indicate that. Similarly for the cost of the airline ticket, that is probably in your employer's control.

While the current UK policy may contravene the EU directives, fighting them head on takes lots of time (and probably money), so you have to consider which is more important to you - getting the EEA permit for your spouse or making your point with the UK government (which may not be possible to do before the big election to decide whether or not the UK remains in the EU).

Obviously, it's your choice how to proceed, but things are somewhat similar in France (though France doesn't have the "opt out" privileges within the EU that the UK does) and fighting things through to the EU courts can take years. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NatXotic (Aug 24, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just be careful with going the "EU directive" route for the EEA family permit. As you probably already know, the UK has a tendency to opt out of a number of EU rules and directives.
> 
> If you have been told by the Immigration Office to fill out a particular form, it's probably best to do so simply but honestly. For example, for the question on residential address, it sounds like your employer is handling your relocation, so I'd just indicate that. Similarly for the cost of the airline ticket, that is probably in your employer's control.
> 
> ...


I for sure don't want to fight. I want a smooth, fast and hassle free process of this. I will just fill it out as best as I can and provide as much info as I have available.
Hoped the form would be a bit more clear in some points.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

I agree with Nax that our faith is in the hands of the UK interpretation of EU law rather than EU law. In theory Fowler is absolutely right. 

A good hint is reading the actual guidelines the case workers use: 

I can't post the link but it is on the government homepage under "European Caseworker Instructions"

Viel Glueck with your application and please keep us updated how everything goes.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Silly me.. here is the link https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/european-casework-instructions


----------



## NatXotic (Aug 24, 2014)

I just want to follow up and say thanks to everyone here who helped.
We got yesterday the EEA family permit for my wife.
It took a total of 6 working days for us.

Thanks


----------

